# when bridging openvpn, is it possible to start net depends

## nivw

Hi,

I changed openvpn to establish connection using tap0 (layer2).

I am using openRC current 0.6.0 .

I now have this in my /etc/conf.d/net

```

modules=( "openvpn" )

bridge_br0="eth1 tap0"

config_br0=( "192.168.1.70/24" )

brctl_br0=( "stp on" )

depend_br0() {

        need net.eth1 openvpn

}

```

all works well.

but what will happen if openvpn fails to connect? can I still load all the services depended on net and only have net.tap0 added to the bridge if it is well?

----------

## gami

FWIW, I use a slightly different approach to the same setup. I let openrc's network script set up the bridge and tap adapter unconditionally, and then tell openvpn to use the already established tap adapter.

```
# cat /etc/conf.d/net

config_eth0=("null")

tuntap_tap0=("tap")

config_tap0=("null")

bridge_br0=("eth0 tap0")

config_br0=("192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.0.255")

routes_br0=("default via 192.168.0.1")

brctl_br0=("stp on")

depend_br0() {

    need net.eth0 net.tap0

}
```

----------

